# HALP! No OpenGL w/ Radeon x1600



## chironex (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello.

My Vista SP1 laptop as an ATI Radeon x1600 card which happens to work in all regards except OpenGL. My computer is forced to run OpenGL calculations through the CPU, which greatly slows down games. (RCT3 usually runs at a ridiculous 10-20 fps.) I have tried the AMD forums, but obviously, there has been no help there at all. I'll copy the progress there into here.

*Post 1: chironex*
_For some reason, OpenGL games never work on my laptop with its x1600 video card. So, I decided to go digging and check it out. I looked in catalyst...

Driver Packaging Version 8.33-061220m-040818C
Provider ATI Technologies Inc.
2D Driver Version 7.01.01.569
2D Driver File Path \REGISTRY\MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000
Direct3D Version 7.14.10.0464
*OpenGL Version Not Available*
Catalyst® Control Center Version 1220.2127.2546.38319


So that's the issue. How can I fix this? It's driving me crazy. I can't play Armadillo Run, Phun, or any other seemingly basic games without a 1 fps framerate. It's not like I'm trying to play Crysis or anything._

*Post 2: spyre*
_http://www.driverheaven.net/wi...river-execpt-one.html

Check that thread out as it has fixed laptop OpenGL issues before now._
*
Post 3: chironex*
_Okay. I applied the registry patch. I ran the benchmarking app, and these were the results:

-Welcome:-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The OpenGL Geometry Benchmark
Made by F. Brebion ([email protected])
Comments, suggestions are welcome...
-System-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vendor: GenuineIntel
Name: Unknown processor
Speed: 1990 Mhz
-OpenGL-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vendor: Microsoft Corporation
Version: 1.1.0
Renderer: GDI Generic
Extensions: GL_WIN_swap_hint GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_paletted_texture
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<information cut out for shortness: get here
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(I don't know how to interpret this.)

EDIT: Hmm, since it says Generic GDI, that must mean the hardware isn't kickin' in...


I then tried Phun, which didn't work, and armadillo run, which did the same thing as before: Intermittently working/not working. CCC says I still don't have OpenGL support.

haaaaaaaaalp...


(BTW, using Vista Home Pr. 32) 
_

*Post 4: chironex*
_Ok, here are my endeavors, cont.

Since the regpatch refers to "atioglxx.dll", I searched my computer for atioglxx. I found an atioglxx.dl_ and atiogl.xml in an old ATI driver install folder. I renamed the dll from *.dl_ to *.dll, and threw both into System32. Restarted; no success. Now, I am downloading what ASUS says is the latest driver for my specific laptop.

EDIT: Reinstalled the driver, to no avail.
_

Does anyone have any idea what this is caused by, and how to fix it? It's been plaguing me for ages. :upset:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Guess it doesn't support open gl , not to mention its a laptop and its running vista. I also had a x1600 pro before and its not really a gaming card but more of just a multi media card.


----------



## chironex (Jun 4, 2008)

Actually, I got it working. XD
Google "Mobility Modder".


----------

